# My Boys



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Monday 10/8/07*

*Monday*

I went to ride Lucius (a.k.a. Luc) this morning. We participated in a Parelli Play Day on Saturday, so we practiced a couple games to see how he did. Pretty good! But since I was on limited time, we only did 2 games. 

He has issues with picking up his right hind leg for me to pick - we've been working on it since I bought him, and today he let me hold the leg and didn't kick out -- which is great progress. I have yet to pick the actual foot, and the farrier only got to hold it as well. He comes back next week so I'm hoping by then Luc will stand with it lifted. It's really odd, because it's just that leg. All the others are fine with me handling. And there's no heat, swelling, or any obstructions in his hoof, so my only guess it must've been an issue awhile ago and he remembers. 

Luc is actually a Hurricane Katrina rescue - he was found wandering with a Belgian mare (who was assumed to be his mother) as a yearling. From there he was in Mississippi at a horse rescue, and I picked him up from northern Indiana. So, not really sure about a lot of his background.

Anyway, back to today. We lunged for about 10 minutes with side reins, which he is finally getting the hang of. Then I rode for about 30 minutes. It's unusually hot today, and supposed to drop 20 degrees by tomorrow, so we didn't do much. A lot of walk/trot transitions and figure 8's. He's accepting the bit and contact, but I think he's starting to lean on me for support. I'm hoping to not make that a habit and stop it before it gets any farther. 

We also did some canter work - which I usually hesitate to do much until he can balance himself at the trot. But, his canter is pretty bad and I lean too far forward, so I think each ride we'll do some transitions and work a tiny bit on it. 

Here's a video from a couple weeks ago when we cantered for the first time. Not the prettiest, but it's my reference point for what I need to work on.



So we'll keep working!

Additionally, here's the video of me cantering on Sawyer, the first time I ever rode him:



Also not very pretty, but a good reference point as well.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*Wednesday*

Well, another day and I didn't make it to either barn.  I'm swamped with working and a second consulting project I picked up, which sucks, but it's extra $$. So anyway, I haven't seen either boys since Monday. Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thursday*

*Thursday*

And again, I didn't get to either barn today! If I could find a way to make horses my full time job, by all means I would quit tomorrow. But right now I have debt and a reeeaalllly nice salary - especially for teaching which is only 4 days a week, 9 months a year. So why don't I have time for the barn you ask? Because I fill my day up with other stupid stuff because my time management absolutely sucks. 

Truth is, if my fiance (and also my personal financial advisor) agreed with it, I would quit tomorrow and work full time at a barn. Currently that's not an option, but ask me in another 10 years and I hope to own my own barn - and that would be my career! Well, actually, I will hire a barn manager and trainers, so I just own everything.  

Anyway, did go see Sawyer on Monday and snapped some better pictures. I get so excited about him, I can't wait to bring him home. Too bad it won't be until December. I was going to ride tomorrow morning, but I fly out to Texas until Monday for a project, so I can't. Bummer.




























Odd images, I know. I wasn't aiming for conformation shots, but he looks so top heavy in these! He cracked me up actually, because he just wanted loved on and I kept walking away to take pictures and he'd look at me like, "You don't want to stand next to me?"

His legs look really short from the angle I'm at, not so much in the videos of him. He's just about 16.2 hands and potentially still growing.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*Wednesday, 10/17*

I'm heading out this morning to see Lucius, after being out of town for almost a week. Poor kid probably wondered if I left him. It's kind of rainy and nasty out, so not sure how much we'll do. I have to head to see Sawyer tomorrow an hour away, after I get a small medical procedure done, so I don't know if I'll be able to ride him either. When does life slow down?

Ok, I made it out and rode. Weather broke through and it's sunny and gorgeous. We did 15 minutes on the lunge line, and I bumped up to hole 8. Luc's canter is still pretty strung out, but I think it's getting better.

Then, I brilliantly thought I would attempt to get on the right side of Luc. I've read where you should be able to get on and off both sides of your horse, so in any situation it's not an issue. Why today? Because the mounting block was in a perfect location. All was going well and Luc didn't seem to mind, until I actually tried to get on.

Have you ever tried to mount from the right? My body didn't know what to do. I put my foot in the stirrup and suddenly everything felt _wrong_. I didn't know where to put my hands and how to hold the whip and how not to jab my toe into his side on the right! How hard could this be? Well, then I tried to swing my leg over, also feeling very weird. Luc was being awesome to this point, until I made a horrible attempt at swinging the leg over and I don't really know what happened. The next thing I know, I've got one foot in, Luc is dancing around, and I'm hanging in midair over a couple rails on the ground trying to figure out to avoid them and his feet when I bit the dust.

You know what's nice at my barn? The eggshell arena. After avoiding his feet and the rail and crashing face first into the arena, I got a face load of eggshell dust. Much better than sand! It was in my eyes, nose, teeth, and everywhere. Luckily, my good boy Luc side stepped me and then just stood there staring at me like, "What the heck was that? What _were _you trying to do?"

Morale of the story? Don't try to mount your horse from the right unless your own body can figure it out! After that fiasco, we had a nice 30 minute ride, mainly working on bending and trot/walk transitions. Cantered a bit, not pretty, but a lot better. 

And then I had to leave. I also discovered some nasty little white hairs near his withers, meaning my saddle isn't fitted right. So I widened the tree and I may get a riser pad, because it appears most of the weight shifts to the front of the saddle. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow....2 beautiful boys!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are very nice!!


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thank you! I appreciate your comments. 

I've been MIA lately, mainly because I was mounting Luc about 2.5 weeks ago and he spooked. I rode his butt for awhile before figuring out how to bail safely, knowing full well it was going to hurt no matter what.

It did. I severely bruised my tail bone and I haven't ridden since. I'm actually going to attempt it tomorrow, since I've been paying two different trainers to train both boys. Yikes!


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sad Realization*

I'm come to realize that I am stupidly scared to get back on Luc. I never thought this would happen to me, because I have fallen soooo many times of soooo many different horses. Perhaps it's because this was my second worst fall ever. I usually land decently and get right back on. It's been 2.5 weeks and I'm still not back on. I think this is what scares me the most. That when I do get back in the saddle I'll be nervous, and horses can sense all fears of the rider.

I also don't know how to explain this to anyone. I feel I have failed Luc and myself. He's 3, and he needs me to be confident, supporting, and be strong for him to understand. I am not that right now and I've been avoiding riding because I know he will sense this.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I made it back on. I also rode bareback first, to really get over my issues. And I did. And then we put the saddle and bridle on and he didn't forget everything during the two weeks I haven't ridden him. Yes!


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Friday 12/7*

*Friday 12/7*

I'm back in action. I've been riding Luc consistently now, and he's doing wonderful. The Parelli training my barn owner/trainer did with him was exactly what he needed. I can now mount from both the right and the left sides. I can also stand on the mounting block and he'll come to me. She also free jumped him over some logs and said he did awesome, so I thought I would introduce some ground poles and crossrails. That went wonderfully, too. I feel like I have a new horse and I am a new rider! I'm hoping to get video this weekend so I can compare our progress visually.

Other news...I picked up Sawyer yesterday. We drove the hour to the other barn and loaded him up - quite interesting because he apparently hasn't been in a trailer since he was a yearling (he's 5 now). It went great, he stepped right in. It wasn't until he was standing in the trailer that he started to panic and busted the clip. So he rode the whole way home with his head out the back like a dog. 

Herd introductions went great, and I went out this morning to double check everyone. I even got a picture of the boys together to show my fiance tonight. He still doesn't know about Sawyer :wink:


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Saturday, 12/08*









I introduced my fiance to our new horse, Sawyer, today. Rather, I surprised him with his Christmas present. Because of Sawyer's age and training, I will most likely be riding him for shows, and my FH (future husband) will now have Lucius all to himself. Luc is younger, but he's at a point where he's calm and easy to ride, and he can go either western or english at this point.

I had my FH video me riding Luc so I could see how we were doing. I need to bend my elbows and sit up more, and I think adjust my saddle so it's not so far forward. Luc looks good though, compared to where he was. If you read this (and watch the videos) and want to comment, please feel free! I could use the advice. I ride at an all western barn, and I'm too far for any dressage/eventing to come to my barn, so I'm alone right now. In the spring I will hopefully have a truck and trailer so I can haul my boys to a trainer. Until then, we're doing the best we can!

First video is trot work, which has improved. Again, I need to bend my elbows and sit up. The video is a little shaky, FH was holding Sawyer as he videoed.


Second video is cantering left, his not so good way. And I'm pumping like crazy with my upper body.



Here's the canter to the right.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Went out to see both boys today. First brought in Luc so I could work on everything I've gotten critiques for from my video I posted here and on another horse site. I had to change bits, tho, so I would have one for Sawyer, and I think actually it worked out well. So now Luc is in a fatter eggbutt, and it's a 1/4" smaller, which seems to fit fine. I think he liked it, too.

We did trot figure 8's mainly, and then a lot of walk/trot transitions. I removed my stirrups for about half the work and attempted to relax my leg and not pinch with my thighs. I also worked on really sitting deep and following his motion with my hips and pushing forward - which also worked great. We had a LOT of impulsion today. And lastly, I worked on squeezing and releasing - because I was previously trying to hold him in the frame and he was starting to lean on the bit for support. So, I practiced releasing and pretty soon he was balancing himself on his own quite nicely. Although, to remember this, I had to say out loud "Squeeze and RELEASE, squeeze and RELEASE" to help myself. I would've sounded like a dork had anyone else been in the arena.

I did some groundwork (Parelli games) with Luc, too, and things went smoothly. Unfortunately, I ran out of time to ride Sawyer, but I brought him to do some groundwork while I had time.

Sawyer will have been here a week tomorrow, and he's still not quite settled in. He checked everything out in the arena, and still snorted a bit, but overall nothing major. He still spooks with quick new movements in the arena and loud noises. But, that should settle in. Definitely need to take him new places in the summer! We practiced leading, backing up, and him respecting my space. He can also do the "hide your hinney" game quite well, and with his lateral movement he did great side passing down the wall with that game. By the time I worked with him for about 20 minutes, I desperately wanted to ride, but had to go give a final. Thank goodness this is finals week! Once I turn my grades in on Friday I am home free.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

They're both very cute


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Revisiting this log...*

Well, with UHB still down, I remembered I had started this log awhile ago. What I miss is all my old logs from UHB, so here we go picking up several months later....

School started so it's been tough getting a decent schedule to ride. I took Sawyer on his first field trip off the farm last week! We went trail riding in Winamac, which I wasn't sure how he would react. He got on a trailer once between the ages of 1 and 6, which is when I picked him up after buying him. Since I bought him in Dec, he hasn't been on a trailer. So what happened? I had to literally hold him back from getting on right after Gilligan. WTF? I've never had to hold a horse back from a trailer - he was so excited to get on. Rode great, got there and he was an angel. Completely surprised me. Had 5 other horses with us, he led and followed, and rode like a dream. Did a 2.5 hr ride, massive horse flies and all. Some bucking with that, but nothing major. Loaded back up perfectly, and got back home.

I love my boy.

Pics:


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*I jumped Sawyer!*

Went to barn today - not really with any kind of plan. The barn owner, C, was there, so after I groomed Sawyer I was debating between dressage arena work or a trail ride. So C said, "I think he wants to jump!" And I thought, why not? So we set up some barrels and I had him free jump through those. He did great, didn't need much encouragement either. Then I set up a double - the barrels and a vertical, with a two stride between. He did those great, both directions. So I made it a one stride, but Sawyer used it as a bounce. Then put the saddle on to see how he'd react. Took him a couple jumps, but he got the idea with the saddle on his back. Then I added the bridle. Did that fine. Then I added myself. And he was great! I didn't do the bounce - took that down and just did the barrels. 

I am beyond pleased with him.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Monday 9/1*

Worked both boys today on free jumping. Brought Luc in first, and did some work with the barrel jump and the little vertical. He lacks the drive and impulsion Sawyer has naturally, but he didn't refuse and seemed interested. He actually jumped it himself when my back was turned! So then he wore himself out, and I got on and just hopped the crossrail once.

Sawyer did great again, free jumping and then with me. My new plan is to do jumping one day a week with both horses. Then dressage one day, and trail riding one day. To start, that's 3x a week for both horses, which is pretty good for me if I can keep it up. 

Pics had to be lightened, they were dark, so the quality is bad! Also, DH couldn't get me over the jump - just right before and right after! My form needs work...but I've realized on a greenie, my sole aim in jumping is just not to interfere with him...

Sawyer free jumping:


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, check out the little... er big... jumpers! xD It's cool that they've taken to it so quickly.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! I was actually quite surprised how quickly things progressed. A loooong time ago I worked with other greenies on starting jumping, and I don't recall it being this easy. That, or my memory is going...


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Friday*

Rode Luc on Friday in the indoor arena. Used the dressage saddle and we worked on our turn on the forehands and shoulder-ins. Then we did some canter transitions - which still are NOT pretty. I am struggling with staying out of his way and not collapsing my left shoulder over his, which makes it harder for him to balance. Anyway, we're going to our first show next weekend. It's a little fun 4H open show, and I tried to go before but brought the wrong girth and we didn't end up competing. So this time I'm ready. The plan this week is to ride as much as I can with my schedule and be ready to not make a fool of myself on Saturday!


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Didn't do the show, it poured rain and then thunderstorms. Next time, I guess. I am a fair-weathered rider. And spoiled by a heated indoor arena. God forbid I go out into the elements when it's raining.

Anyway, had a stressful busy week at work, so I didn't even get to ride. Went out today and played with Sawyer - just groomed and Parelli. We have a new barn tenant, tho, and I'm beyond starstruck. She's an anesthesiologist at my husband's hospital temporarily and was looking to keep her horse somewhere while she works for about 4 weeks in our little bitty town. So guess what? She's an eventer - prelim level. SHE TRAINS WITH KAREN O'CONNOR. Her horse? Yes, Karen used to own him. Bon Chance is his name. I'm starstruck. My barn owner is great - who's very western and doesn't understand us at all - but she's awesome at caretaking and we have trails and a nice indoor arena. So hopefully her stay will be good - but I'm already wondering how to work this situation so eventually when I do get my boys to a show and eventing someday, I'll be able to keep in touch with her.

And that's all for today....


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wednesday - went out and did groundwork with Sawyer. Groomed him, then he jumped the little flimsy stall tie from the indoor arena to outside. oops!

Thursday - rode Lucius. He's doing something weird into the trot transition - almost like a canter stride first. Then, he continues to attempt almost like a canter transition hop in the trot. I got off, checked the saddle and pad for pain issues. Nothing. I had him trot with no saddle on and watched him from the ground without me -- same issues. Looks like the front left leg or shoulder? But he's not off at all in any stride - just does the funny hop like he's in pain or doesn't want to trot. Went to just walk on the trail - where he proceeded to canter up the hills without me asking. Could the trot be hurting more than the canter or walk? How is that possible? Checked him over for any signs - found absolutely nothing on his legs, hooves, back, etc. Turned him back out - will go back today and see if anything has changed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent horses, nothing better than owning draft crosses


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! I couldn't agree more!

*Friday, Sept 20* - went out to check on Luc. Checked/picked his hooves again, checked for any swelling on his legs. Nothing still. So, made him trot around the indoor while I was on the ground. He hopped into the transitions still, but didn't do it in the middle of the stride like before. Then he cantered freely on his own. Not off at all. He's completely fine. So I should be able to ride tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

magik416 said:


> Thursday - rode Lucius. He's doing something weird into the trot transition - almost like a canter stride first. Then, he continues to attempt almost like a canter transition hop in the trot. I got off, checked the saddle and pad for pain issues. Nothing. I had him trot with no saddle on and watched him from the ground without me -- same issues. Looks like the front left leg or shoulder? But he's not off at all in any stride - just does the funny hop like he's in pain or doesn't want to trot. Went to just walk on the trail - where he proceeded to canter up the hills without me asking. Could the trot be hurting more than the canter or walk? How is that possible? Checked him over for any signs - found absolutely nothing on his legs, hooves, back, etc. Turned him back out - will go back today and see if anything has changed.


There's a horse at my barn who has a habit of doing that. We jokingly call it the Trocanter.  He's not in pain or anything. He was trained in western riding so is fairly new to our dressage concepts. For him, I think it's more of anticipating the canter cue, or just expecting to suddenly have to go into the canter. I think he was used to trotting slow, so when we asked for more energy, he imeadiately thought I must lope now!" He also didn't know the canter cue before. But yeah, not very helpful, but it just sounded so familiar I had to share.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, Hawaii! I am beginning to realize since it's not pain, it must be something I'm doing, or something I'm NOT doing....or training wrong. I only had time for one horse today, so Luc got the day off. I'll try him tomorrow and see if we can work it out. We haven't been doing a lot of canter - so he may be misinterpreting a cue, or waiting for my cue! He does always seem to get excited when we canter....

Worked with Sawyer today. The indoor was busy, so I tied him to the outdoor hitching post. After a week off, his attention-span deficit was to be expected. Groomed him, then let him run around the newly raked outdoor arena (yah! no more rocks!). Then tacked Sawyer up and lunged him. He did awesome - didn't try to tear around, nor evade the side reins. And completely respected my voice with the "walk" command. Again, with a week off, this was awesome for him.

Got on then and did some inside/outside bending at the walk, then trot. Attempted a few shoulder-ins at the walk, but they weren't the best. I really need another lesson sometime soon! Sawyer is falling on his shoulder to the outside when I bend inside - forcing me to completely close off the outside with rein and leg. Is this something I'm doing? I'm trying to maintain even contact, but I can't tell if it's me or him. 

We definitely need more work together. But, I was really happy with his work ethic! Despite the lack of attention to start, he immediately shaped up and actually seemed happy to be put to work. Like he was waiting for my cues and really trying to please me. That, in itself, is huge step.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Awhile ago I put Sawyer up for sale - not actively, just to see if I'd get any bites because I'm killing myself trying to train two horses with no help and no time with my career. 

Well, I got a bite awhile ago, and have been trading emails with a lady for about a month (she's 3.5 hrs away). So. looks like she may come this weekend and try both boys. I'm completely heartbroken in one sense because I hate to let go of either...but I'm not doing either of them justice with my lack of time and focus. Tentatively, she's coming this weekend for 2 days to try them...we'll see from there. I've already said if she buys one and they don't work out when she gets them home, I'll take him back. This sucks. And in the same sense, it's the best thing to do for both horses. It would be a win-win for either horse....if she's the kind of owner I want her to be. Ugh. And it would leave me one horse to focus on. Then I could actually afford a trailer, a truck, and to go to clinics, shows, etc.


----------

